# "a shade close to your lid color"



## l1onqueen (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Ladies and Gents,

I am a youtube fanatic and love watching makeup tuts. Alot of the tuts that interest reference "an E/S that is close to your lid color."  I dont have one and have not come across any MAC shade yet that I feel works.  Im an NC45 and I find all shadows close to my eyelid are to dull or too shimmery. Any suggestions? I have to add that the only neutral E/S I own is all that glitters.  
HELP!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

I like woodwinked, brun, patina, espresso, bronze 

I'm NC45


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 5, 2008)

Embark and Down Brown.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 5, 2008)

Im NC 44/45 and Patina e/s IS my lid colour. It's a Frost (but not that sparkly) so keep that in mind; I don't know if you're looking for more of a matte colour.


----------



## neonbright (Nov 5, 2008)

Mulch, Texture and Soft Brown.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 5, 2008)

Eyeshadow: Texture, Tete-A-Tint
Paint: Bamboom
Paint Pot: Groundwork
Cream Colour Base: Hush


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow! U guys are so smart! I have groundwork p/p and I guess that is as close as its going to get in a paint pot. My MA keeps suggesting woodwinked but in the pan its not that impressive to me, maybe I will give it a try now. I guess it would be good to have a matte shade also.  Thanks y'all!  Reading all of the responses made me realize that I don't own nearly enough neutral eye shadows.


----------



## amourbliss (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm nw55 and espresso is definitely my lid color


----------



## purelyfabulous (Nov 6, 2008)

TEXTURE is the bizness!


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 6, 2008)

another vote for Soft Brown! I also like Shadester (even though it's for the face).


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2008)

Cork es is similar to my lid colour.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 6, 2008)

Patina and Era are pretty close for my NC40s...


----------



## User67 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bamboo is really close at NC40 which is my color.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Bamboo is really close at NC42 which is my color._

 
Yep!! i use it too


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_Wow! U guys are so smart! *I have groundwork p/p and I guess that is as close as its going to get in a paint pot.* My MA keeps suggesting woodwinked but in the pan its not that impressive to me, maybe I will give it a try now. I guess it would be good to have a matte shade also. Thanks y'all! Reading all of the responses made me realize that I don't own nearly enough neutral eye shadows._

 
That's what I have also.  It's very very close to my eye color but I don't know what e/s would be equivalent to that.  At least I don't have it.


----------



## dominichulinda (Nov 8, 2008)

Bamboo works for


----------



## ashariel (Nov 8, 2008)

I use Saddle.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 9, 2008)

I prefer a color just a bit lighter than my lid color for a brightening effect; I find that if the color is exact to my actual lid color, it makes my eyes look discolored once I start to blend in other shades.

I really like using Tete-a-Tint and Rule; a lot of people question why I use Rule, and the reason is a genius one I learned at MUFE training: the salmon/orange tones brighten the eye area without looking _orange._ Once I blend in other colors, it still looks very neutral.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Nov 10, 2008)

Easy....I use my Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in dark...I'm NC50...it looks great!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purelyfabulous* 

 
_TEXTURE is the bizness!_

 
Yes, or Saddle.


----------



## entyce08 (Nov 11, 2008)

i use Patina or Warming Trend both work great for me (NC43) if i want to go a little lighter/shinier i use Bagatelle


----------



## silverbelle282 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_Wow! U guys are so smart! I have groundwork p/p and I guess that is as close as its going to get in a paint pot. My MA keeps suggesting woodwinked but in the pan its not that impressive to me, maybe I will give it a try now. I guess it would be good to have a matte shade also.  Thanks y'all!  Reading all of the responses made me realize that I don't own nearly enough neutral eye shadows._

 
now i am an NC40-42, and i've got those indian dark circles, so  my eye area is a bit darker than the rest of my face- i use nc35 concealer to correct. notwithstanding that, when i put woodwinked all over my lid, people tell me it looks as though i am perspiring shimmer. so, woodwinked looks like my lid color but shiny. i don't know if that helps you decide


----------



## bsquared (Nov 12, 2008)

*Texture e/s for me!*


----------



## gabi03 (Nov 12, 2008)

i know its not mac but i'm an nc45-50 and i use urban decay in illegal. its the right shade and blends right in


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 12, 2008)

Swiss Chocolate!

That's my HG for a quick single e/s color with some liner for a clean and fast look. It matches without washing me out. [I'm NW45]


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Nov 12, 2008)

I am NC 43/44 and I use bamboo eyeshadow


----------



## marielle78 (Nov 12, 2008)

Soft brown, texture, saddle


----------



## __nini (Nov 13, 2008)

Bamboo, once again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## teebabii07 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amourbliss* 

 
_I'm nw55 and espresso is definitely my lid color_

 

OMG i AM NW55 AND i NEVER F0UND THE F0UND S0ME0NE AS DARK AS ME!!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 13, 2008)

Totally agree with texture (at least on me), saddle, tete a tint (dark apricot matte look), and for most of my nude days I used to use vanilla pigment but i bought a full size NAKED pigment and its sooooo perfect and pretty. At least buy a sample I doubt you will regret it.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 14, 2008)

Saddle is pretty close to mine.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 15, 2008)

Soba can work well also.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Nov 17, 2008)

Saddle!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine are: Brown Down, Tete a Tint, Bamboo


----------



## jo2syd (Nov 19, 2008)

I really like soba, and bamboom eye paint is nice too.


----------



## zerin (Nov 30, 2008)

Bamboo eyeshadow works great for me!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 1, 2008)

saddle works really well for me (NW 45) my lids are kinda dark so it evens out the color to match the rest of my face


----------



## statusmode (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm thinking cork e/s?


----------



## aziza (Dec 1, 2008)

When I do a neutral eye I usually prep with UDPP and an orange creme blush by Iman to counteract the darkness. And then I use Saddle! <3. I'm an NW45.


----------



## 1QTPie (Dec 1, 2008)

Saddle works for me. It's about as close as I can get.


----------



## devin (Dec 1, 2008)

I use saddle, soba, texture, soft brown, cork, bamboo, bamboom paint, medium deep or dark msf natural, and c7 studio fix.


----------



## rmcandlelight (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I prefer a color just a bit lighter than my lid color for a brightening effect; I find that if the color is exact to my actual lid color, it makes my eyes look discolored once I start to blend in other shades.

I really like using Tete-a-Tint and Rule; a lot of people question why I use Rule, and the reason is a genius one I learned at MUFE training: the salmon/orange tones brighten the eye area without looking orange. Once I blend in other colors, it still looks very neutral._

 

I agree, love tete-a-tint and rule.  It looks so natural.


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

           Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_"I prefer a color just a bit lighter than my lid color for a brightening effect; I find that if the color is exact to my actual lid color, it makes my eyes look discolored once I start to blend in other shades.

I really like using Tete-a-Tint and Rule; a lot of people question why I use Rule, and the reason is a genius one I learned at MUFE training: the salmon/orange tones brighten the eye area without looking orange. Once I blend in other colors, it still looks very neutral."

I am soooo going to try this with rule es. I already posted a comment saying I use tete a tint...this sounds awesome though. 

_


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rmcandlelight* 

 
_I agree, love tete-a-tint and rule. It looks so natural.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I love tete-a-tint..I need to try out rule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <333


----------



## Phyre (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashariel* 

 
_I use Saddle._

 

I do too, I was surprised how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 3, 2008)

I actually don't have an e/s close to my eye lid colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Vanilla pigment to highlight. Does anyone have a suggestion for a colour close to my eye lid (I'm an NC30)


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 3, 2008)

Everyone seems to love tete-a-tint, so why am I afraid of it?  I don't even own it, it just never attracted me so I've never even swatched it.  I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I actually don't have an e/s close to my eye lid colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Vanilla pigment to highlight. Does anyone have a suggestion for a colour close to my eye lid (I'm an NC30)_

 
hmm..maybe brule?


----------



## devin (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I actually don't have an e/s close to my eye lid colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Vanilla pigment to highlight. Does anyone have a suggestion for a colour close to my eye lid (I'm an NC30)_

 
have you tried brule, bisque or blanc type? Vanilla eyeshadow is nice too, it may be a bit lighter and orb is nice, it may be a bit pinker.


----------



## Film_Noir (Dec 8, 2008)

Texture works for me.


----------



## doniad101 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm NW42...or somewhere close and The Mineralized Skinfinish(foundation) in Deep Dark or Dark is my right on the money to my lid color. But i think that if you use something just a tad bit lighter, it will brighten your entire eye area up and when u use a darker color in the crease and a nice highlight color the entire area would look contoured and perfecto. LOL.


----------



## This Is Mine (Dec 8, 2008)

Bamboo for me


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 14, 2008)

I am NC44 too and Groundwork creates the most perfect canvas that I have found to date. 
I orignally used it as a base under my eyeshadows but i love it so much that I wear it more often by itself.  Its very very natural


----------



## Mac MaMa (Dec 14, 2008)

*I'm NC42 and Bisque is a lovely matte colour that's close to my lid colour.*


----------



## QueenEmB (Dec 14, 2008)

Either naked pigment or NYX Skin is the same colour as my lids.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I use saddle, soba, texture, soft brown, cork, bamboo, bamboom paint, medium deep or dark msf natural, and c7 studio fix._

 
Hmm, thanks, I'll give at least half of these a try, since I have no idea what my answer is to this question, and I think you and I are close enough in coloring for some of these suggestions to work!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Might help you <3


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_^ Might help you <3



_

 

You are awesome! I think either  Brown Down or Saddle would be best... I think I'm gonna get some Bamboom paint when I go grab a lipglass gift set for my daughter... all the holiday stuff just went on sale 25% off!


----------

